# Ply or MDF?



## BarclayWood (Jul 1, 2011)

I am building an L shaped desk and need some help choosing my materials. The two "table" portions will be made with oak plywood surrounded by oak hardboard frames. The tables will be connected with a separate corner piece, basically a box, and I can't decide what material to make that out of. MDF or Plywood? 

My local shop has 3/4" MDF sheets and 3/4" birch ply sheets for roughly the same price ($25-30). So price isn't a consideration. The oak plywood is more expensive ($50), so I was going to try and avoid using that for the corner piece, especially b/c I'm going to be painting it solid white, so the nice oak grain would be lost. EDIT: The plywood is ACX.

On that note, which would be easier to paint? I'm looking for a smooth, glossy white finish. Something along the lines of the white on the center island here:










I'm buying from a smaller lumber store, not a big box, and so both the plywood and the MDF are relatively smooth-faced already.

Besides the painting, the other consideration is ease of cutting. I am a woodworking newbie (this is my first big project), and although I will be having the store do most of the main cuts, I have a few simple cutouts to do myself when I get home. 

So if you were in my shoes, which material would you use?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you're going to paint, I would use MDF. It's easy to work with, it just makes a lot of dust.












 







.


----------



## BarclayWood (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok, thanks! I will do that.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

i would go with the mdf also. I built my fireplace mantle out of MDF cause i wanted a smooth surface and it machines easier since it doesnt splinter.


----------



## Lue_Ebra (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi. This is my first post here. 
I was, once upon a time, the shop foreman for a cabinet shop. We had a pretty simple rule for that very decision: If you need to show the grain, use ply. Otherwise use MDF, and HDF (high density fibrecore) for load-bearing parts.
A warning about HDF, in 1994 it was $60 for a 3/4" sheet and that was bulk price. Also it's not easy to find. Asking for it at the big box stores usually just gets me their patented Big Box Blank Stare.
I hope this was helpful.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Lue_Ebra said:


> Hi. This is my first post here.


 





 










 







.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

i use mdf a lot for white kitchens, it's quick and easy to use. are you planning to spray or hand paint? just remember to seal the edges and use a primer before spraying.


----------



## rilanda (Jul 10, 2011)

My first choice would be MDF, but please be aware and use a special MDF primer paint particularly on the edges. The edges need to be well sanded almost to a polished finish working through the grades and finising with 240 grit. Apply 2 coats of an MDF primer filler cutting back between coats and a good finish should be obtained without any difference noticeable between surface and edge faces


----------



## BarclayWood (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm planning on spray painting. Looking for a "piano white" finish on the thing. I am of course shooting for the stars and likely not to make it out of the atmosphere.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

BarclayWood said:


> I'm planning on spray painting. Looking for a "piano white" finish on the thing. I am of course shooting for the stars and likely not to make it out of the atmosphere.


Hi - Rustoleum makes an "Appliance Epoxy" in Gloss white that I've been impressed with. I've only seen it in rattle can though, not sure if you can get it in quarts.:smile:


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

I would definitely use MDF for making a desk that you will be painting.
I build recording studio desks and MDF is the way to go.

Also, a tip for painting. I would do a couple of layers of paint with sanding in between and then do a couple of sprayed layers of clear coat. 
(this is what works best for me.) 

Good luck with the desk and remember to post pictures.


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Capacity Workstation said:


> I would definitely use MDF for making a desk that you will be painting.
> I build recording studio desks and MDF is the way to go.
> 
> Also, a tip for painting. I would do a couple of layers of paint with sanding in between and then do a couple of sprayed layers of clear coat.
> ...



Forgot to add.... Primer is a must as well.


----------

